# Taurus 24/7 9MM OSS barrel getting stuck during takedown?



## jaredjdr (Apr 15, 2013)

When field stripping my 24/7 I noticed that the barrel gets stuck pretty easy when I try to take it out of the slide. Am I the only one having this problem? It occurs less frequently if I keep it very well lubricated, but still happens. It binds in one spot, and will pivot (sort of in a see-saw motion) but is difficult to remove when it does this.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Taurus 24/7 OSS Takedown - YouTube

Looks pretty common to me.


----------

